# Nugget



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 23, 2018)

I got a new horse last night at the sale.  Miniatures are bringing almost as much, and sometimes more, than big horses.  His coggins says bucksin, but I'm thinking he is silver dapple, because of the mane/tail color and some masking on his face.  A little boy was riding him with a saddle.  The owner sold him because the boy needs a bigger horse.  He said he was sure he would pull for me.  I've brushed him good and washed his tail with Selsun Blue, cleaned his feet, and clipped his bridle path.  Spritzed with fly spray, and washed his face.  So far no kicking, nipping, or anything crazy.  Not even any squealing between he and DD between the fence.  Needs his feet done badly and I'm sure he needs deworming.  But he is a good weight and seems like a good boy.  I'm going to contact AMHA tomorrow and find out if it might be possible to track down his relatives with dna.  Time will tell  if I spent my money well.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 23, 2018)

Congratulations! He is lovely!  Looks like he has some dapples there?  How big is he, will your gear fit him, do you think? 

Looking forward to hearing more about him!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 23, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Congratulations! He is lovely!  Looks like he has some dapples there?  How big is he, will your gear fit him, do you think?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about him!


He is the same size as DD, about 32-33".    He needs some tlc, but overall is in good condition.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 23, 2018)

he is a really nice looking guy.  i like his eyes'  good sign.


----------



## Mona (Sep 23, 2018)

He looks silver buckskin. Or brown buckskin.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 24, 2018)

Congratulations! He is very pretty. For what its worth I agree with Mona on his colour_. _I hope he turns into a driving horse extrordinaire.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 24, 2018)

Mona said:


> He looks silver buckskin. Or brown buckskin.


I did not know there were so many shades of buckskin.  Thanks!  Would silver account for his blaze and pink nose?


----------



## threeten (Sep 24, 2018)

> What a pretty boy! Love his face and kind eye. I hope he does well driving for you. I have no idea what color he may be, minis have so many color combinations.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 24, 2018)

I talked to the registries about possibly using dna test to find his lineage.  For an extra $25 I can have him color tested, so I plan to do that.  It's so frustrating when back yard breeders don't bother to keep the papers with their horses.  I'm still hoping the sale barn owner gets back to me with the original owners and maybe I can find out something. 

Contacted the equine dentist to put us on her travel list. She will be able to tell me how old he really is.   Farrier coming on Thursday.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 24, 2018)

Did the registery say they could DNA test for lineage?  I am curious as I asked the registry last year and was told they couldn't/wouldn't do it.  Pretty sure I know who one of mine is, but I received absolutely NO help when I contacted the registery about it.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 25, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I did not know there were so many shades of buckskin.  Thanks!  Would silver account for his blaze and pink nose?


Buckskin is basically cream on bay (which is black modified by agouti) but you can have other modifiers as well such as silver. None of that accounts for the white blaze and pink on his nose which is from one of the overo genes,

I'm a little out of practice with colour  genetics so if I've messed something up someone please correct me.


----------



## Mona (Sep 25, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I did not know there were so many shades of buckskin.  Thanks!  Would silver account for his blaze and pink nose?


No, he has a blaze just the same way as any other horse would. It has nothing to do with color. Any color horse can have a blaze. The pink nose is because of the white skin under the blaze.  Skin under areas of white is pink.  Skin under "color" is black.


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 25, 2018)

Congrats to the new horse!!  He looks very pleasant, and he's a handsome boy! I like his colour and his size too


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 25, 2018)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Buckskin is basically cream on bay (which is black modified by agouti) but you can have other modifiers as well such as silver. None of that accounts for the white blaze and pink on his nose which is from one of the overo genes,
> 
> I'm a little out of practice with colour  genetics so if I've messed something up someone please correct me.


Dapper Dan has agouti.  Do you think it would be fun to have the color test done on Nugget?  Which would I have done?  Waste of money??


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 25, 2018)

Welcome Nugget   Love his big blaze !!

Hope he is the perfect addition to your team Marsha ..


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 26, 2018)

Do have any more pictures of the handsome fella?  I'd love to see some.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 26, 2018)

Beautiful guy! Hoping he works out well for you. I agree with previous comments that he has a kind/calm face. I was surprised at the last sale I went to just how much ponies and minis were going for. There was a pinto team of minis I had my eye on but once they got up over $2500 for the team I was out. They sold for $8000. That is more than I paid for my Fjord team! Pound for pound that's some pretty expensive horseflesh.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 26, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Dapper Dan has agouti.  Do you think it would be fun to have the color test done on Nugget?  Which would I have done?  Waste of money??
> 
> View attachment 37070


Well I think its always fun to know for sure what the colour genes are (but I never tire of learning just one more tiny fact about my animals.. lol)  If I were going to choose Id go with silver, maybe cream and agouti altho that is probably pretty obvious.  No point in doing a test for red or grey really. I'm not sure which pinto gene would be responsible for the blaze so I wouldn't want to suggest either sabino or tobiano .. so basically I guess silver to confirm if he is indeed a silver buckskin.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2018)

Here is a head shot.  I think he has a mask, which I was told was a sign of silver dapple.  I think I will go with the silver test.  Hope to send off the hairs soon.  Fingers crossed there will be some evidence of his bloodline.

My husband really likes him.  Feet trimmed today and overall good feet.  Some evidence of thrush in the hoof wall that I will need to keep an eye on.  He stood pretty well for the farrier.  Turned him out with Dapper Dan in the pasture and they did great together.    He loved kicking up his heels and galloping.  Just walked up to him in the pasture and haltered him without any trouble.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 27, 2018)

I love his blaze, it is similar to my welsh pony's.  Wide at the forehead and hooking around the nose.   Nugget's blaze is a bit cleaner, though


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2018)

My horse neighbor came over to help me this morning.  Nugget does not like his private parts touched and goes into a kicking fit.  So she came over to hold the leg with a rope while I rubbed him.  After a couple of lessons with the rope, he stood fine and I was able to do some necessary cleaning.  Then we cross tied him to try the sulky on him.  He did not mind it behind him and was just a little nervous  with the whole thing.  I might be able to do it by myself next time, but probably will get help at least one more time.  We practiced standing on a pedestal and shaking hands.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 4, 2018)

It's kinda funny to think about but I guess most people don't think to handle a horses undercarriage. The little Smokey gelding that we are watching for the summer is the same way. Tried to clean his sheath and he went ballistic. I like the rope method, I'll have to get a helper and give that a try.

Sounds like you might have found yourself a new driving horse. Time will tell but the signs this far seem good. Especially if it only took a couple lessons for him to get used to you touching him to clean. Sounds like he catches on quickly


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 4, 2018)

My minis are not bad about it, but the Welsh pony is just horrid.  The vet has to sedate him   :No-Sad .  No amount of treats, thinly veiled threats, desensitizing or cajoling works. He was a cryptorchid and had a difficult gelding procedure, so no one is getting down there and that is that.  Nugget sounds MUCH more sensible!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2018)

Lots of people wait to clean sheaths when horse is under sedation.  I wasn't able to do buckly yet when he left me, and his new owner is the "let the vet do it" school.  I've heard mares need to be cleaned also.  Just something that has to be done.  Nugget didn't seem to mind it at all when we got into it.  I've only had to do one other horse with the rope on the leg thing.  Just a couple of times and they stop kicking.  Just a light pressure to keep him from kicking is all it has taken.  Nugget has gotten over being head shy also;  I guess he got smacked in the past.  Maybe he used to be a nipper; so far he has never tried to nip me.  He is the first horse I've had that i have known absolutely nothing about his past.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 4, 2018)

Sounds to me that "Nugget" could be a really good fit for you Marsha. If he has overcome his head shyness , he is starting to trust & bond with you. 

One of my big horses was extremely head shy when i first got him 11 years ago. To the point , he would nearly flip over when I made a sudden movement , when I was anywhere near him. It took a good 2 years for him to trust me and to realize I would never lay a finger on him, in a bad way.  Some horses are treated so terribly by owners, that they should banned from owning them in the first place. I cant fathom why any horse should need to be hit across the head. 

Best of luck with him


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 5, 2018)

I forgot to post the picture I took while waiting for the neighbor to come over.  He does not mind the harness at all.  His back is much longer than Dapper Dan's, and I think he is at least an inch taller.  I have not measured him yet.  Still have not decided whether to invest in the DNA tests or not.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 5, 2018)

Looks like the harness fits well. Nugget is put together really nicely.  

Funny how they are all built so differently, sometimes in surprising ways.  Cappy is about 2 inches shorter than P-nut but his back is quite a bit longer, he is built like a "hot dog".  Cappy's neck is longer, too, come to think of it.

What do you use the ramp for?  Do you put them up on a platform to groom them?  I wish I had a stand for mine when it is clipping time.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 5, 2018)

He's so great!

I guess, for me, the DNA test would depend on if I was planning on showing him or competing in a capacity that I would need him to be registered to compete. I always think it's fun to know but then I remember how "thrifty" (nicer than saying cheap I suppose) I am and that always wins out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 6, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> He's so great!
> 
> I guess, for me, the DNA test would depend on if I was planning on showing him or competing in a capacity that I would need him to be registered to compete. I always think it's fun to know but then I remember how "thrifty" (nicer than saying cheap I suppose) I am and that always wins out.


Yeah, the money is one reason I haven't sent the hair in yet.  If I could be sure I'd find out something, it would be an easy decision. But if none of his ancestors are in the system, it would come back as a total zero.  It isn't something I have to decide to do right away.

Yes, that is a grooming stand. It is home made and permanent.   I used to use it alot when I had cordless clippers, but there is no electricity near my horse area so now I have to do my clipping closer to an outlet.  I do teach all my hroses to walk up it and stand there, just in case I need to use it for any reason.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 10, 2018)

Well, he's had a snotty nose for several days.  Called the vet today and he said it might be distemper.  The sale was 3 weeks ago; I suppose it could be something he caught there.  Vet said there are over 100 strains of distemper and Nugget might be resistant.  He did not want to do antibiotics now.  I will watch him for a few more days, and meanwhile vet suggested I separate the two.  It is probably too late, but maybe Dapper Dan is old enough that it won't be a problem for him.  8" of rain has made everything a muddy mess and a challenge.   "Mucking out" takes on a whole new meaning.  Water is still coming off the mountain, and likely will for several more days--when more rain is predicted.  At least we got the farm ponds filled up.

Nugget is very lively and bright eyed, so I don't think he has a fever.  Took him walking with me for the first time this morning.  He did pretty well; we practiced transition commands, whoa, and some turns to give to pressure.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 10, 2018)

Oh yuk.  That is NO fun to have to deal with.  Would that be the same thing as strangles?  I can see where it would be hard to keep them quarantined from each other if  everything is a swampy mess.  I would bet DD does have some immunity, being an older horse.  

A few years ago, both my older ponies got snotty noses.  It was in Feb and they hadn't left the property in six months.  Never did figure out what it was.  It ran its course in about 4/5 days.  They never coughed or had a temp, just lots of boogers.  Hopefully Nugget will be the same and will be as good as new in a day or so.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 12, 2018)

Hopefully it is not distemper/strangles.  He had noticeable respiratory noise yesterday but the nose was not as bad.  Does not seem feverish at all.  I went ahead and put them back together as he seemed stressed to be isolated and I figured dapper dan had already been exposed anyway.

More rain today and more due this weekend.  Easy to see how this soggy weather can be a health problem.  He is due for his next parasite paste, but I will hold off for a while.


----------



## chandab (Oct 12, 2018)

Not to startle you, but distemper and strangles are pretty much the same thing, or so I was told years ago.  If it is Strangles it's very manageable and cureable, just disgusting.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2018)

chandab said:


> Not to startle you, but distemper and strangles are pretty much the same thing, or so I was told years ago.  If it is Strangles it's very manageable and cureable, just disgusting.


Yes, I heard they were the same thing.  But the vet said there are over 100 strains of distemper; maybe strangles is one kind.  He has never become lethargic and his nose seems better.  So far no swelling underneath, though I've heard that comes toward the end of the cycle.  My sister brought a miniature home from the same sale and she had to go on antibiotic as she was running a fever.  Horses not connected at all, just the same sale.  Her horse was kind of run down, though, and Nugget was not.

We are doing a little ground work while I wait for the dentist.  Just basic stuff, like turning, backing, whoa, and stand.  It's too soppy here to do much, though I've taken them out on the paved road a few times, just so their feet can feel some dry land!


----------



## Mona (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes, Strangles IS Equine Distemper.  They are both the same thing, they just go by different names.  Here is a good article for you to read on it.  https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/veterinary-science-and-veterinary-medicine/strangles


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 15, 2018)

Hopefully Nugget will get over it on his own accord. We've had a few get snotty and "rattle" sounding. Ours is usually when the pasture is gone and we start them on hay. Our vet suggested that it's the dust from the dry hay irritating them while they get used to it. When they are grazing on the grass it's not a problem. One he gave an allergy shot and that cleared her right up and the other was fine after a week or so. Sounds like there are several things that can cause snotty nose and you are keeping a close eye on him. You never know quite what you are getting at a sale. Was he local or did he come from a ways away? Whenever I've moved to a new area to live it seems like a few weeks to a month after I move I get sick. I always figured it was my body adjusting to a new place with new germs. Wonder if it's the same for horses??? Anyway, sounds like your on top of it so whatever it is you guys will work through it


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 15, 2018)

How is he doing today?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2018)

Nose discharge pretty much gone.  Both still have runny eyes; that seems to be chronic for Dapper Dan the last few years.  Must be something in the pasture.  They are both better if I keep the good fly masks on them.  Nugget is now the boss.  I heard it is common for older horses to be usurped by younger ones.  He seems fine with it, so I need to quit getting emotional about it.  Have not had a chance to do much training with Nugget because of weather and working at my mom's house (garage sale this weekend and then hopefully it will almost be over).  Usually October is a gorgeous month, weather-wise, and I had been looking forward to opportunities to work with him. I don't need my rubber boots in the pasture now, but it's still soggy everywhere.  I just need to be patient.  Meanwhile we are working on ground manners a little.  He is very smart.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 17, 2018)

Glad he is feeling better.  Don't worry about the pecking order too much, I bet they will sort themselves out to a place where they are both content.  But it is difficult to watch when the fur might be flyin' and to be honest, I don't listen to my own advice and I keep my two "faux stallions" separate, lol.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 21, 2018)

So glad things seem to be clearing up with him. I know what you mean about being emotional about the pecking order. I have the same problem. I'm sure everyone is right and the horses work it out and don't care but I have a hard time when a new guy comes in and pushes my old guys around. I feel like they've earned the right to be on top. Respect your elders and all. How fun for you with Nugget being so smart. It's so rewarding when you have a horse that just "gets it". Hopefully you'll dry out soon


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 24, 2018)

More rain coming from the new storm in the Baja.  Still have a stream running down the mountain through the corral.  The trimmer had no trouble with dry hooves, for sure, last week.  I've been trying to get the boys out on the dry road at least twice a week so they are not standing around in the wet grass all the time.  My neighbor is going to come over and help me again with Nugget soon.  Just don't have the confidence any more to do it by myself.  Equine dentist is on her route up north and has me on the list when she comes back down this way.

Finally ended up taking Nugget to the vet yesterday.  He just isn't getting over the cough and runny nose.  I thought I might have to use the tractor to get the trailer out, but the ground was firm enough in that area to just back up to it with the pickup.  No fever, thank goodness.  He listened to his heart/lungs.  Suspects an upper respiratory infection.  Gave me 2 weeks of antibiotics.  Don't know if it is something he brought home from the sale, or if it is the result of this damp weather.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 24, 2018)

I would bet it is something he picked up at the sale.  Hopefully the antibiotics!will get him over the hump and set him right.  We have had lots of rain here, too.  But not as much as you!  We are supposed to get a northeaster over the weekend :-(.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 27, 2018)

Dentist came today. She said Nugget is five years old. He is cutting some teeth, which should irrupt in the next few months. He had sharp points. His front teeth are a little crowded which she said is merely cosmetic. Molars all good. 
DD had some points also, so she did him as well. She said his canines are very worn. She has a horse that is 45! He has no molars at all. He gets senior feed and rice bran and is nice and fat.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 7, 2018)

Finished up the antibiotic yesterday. He is more challenging than I thought he would be from watching his docility under saddle at the auction. I've started lunging; he works better if I keep him close to me at the walk. If he moves too far out or goes into the trot it escalates and he loses focus. So we will walk until I feel he is ready to move faster. I got him to walk on the 12" wide board yesterday--good job, Nugget! And he is learning to stand on a pedestal. He has shaking hands down pat. He is scared of plastic bags. Yesterday he let me rub one on his face and neck for the first time. I think it is the sound of it--maybe it sounds like a snake or other predator. I took a popcorn ball out last night that was wrapped in Saran wrap. In the dark he could not see that plastic but he could hear it. He wasn't sure that morsel of popcorn was worth putting his life in danger.
Why do I keep bringing home these reactive horses? I must have a death wish...


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 9, 2018)

Have you tried free lunging him in his paddock (if it is safe to do so) before you try to lunge him on the line? It might get the "giggles" out of his system so he would pay better attention. I have had to do this with Cappy. Five is still pretty young and he feels good now, I bet you guys just need to get over a few speed bumps and it will be good. He probably needs to learn to trust that you won't put him in a "bad spot" and that whenever you introduce him to something new/(bags and such), he can trust it is not something that will harm him. 
He does sound very smart, I wish mine could learn things as quickly as Nugget has. Cappy stands on a stool. But only when Cappy feels like it, lol. If I ASK him to, he is baffled by!the!request.
Horses !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 10, 2018)

I have heard negative things about round pen lunging. I cannot do it anyway because the corral has a shelter in the middle. But we are working on a calm, collected walk on the lunge line. When I feel he has become comfortable with that, I will go to the trot. Right now he just needs to be calm and learn to pay attention. Walked on the board again today and he went the whole length without stepping off. He still gets a little excited stepping up on the pedestal, but does back down off of it nicely now. I think all the varmints we have around here are part of the problem; it keeps the horses on the alert.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 10, 2018)

We have lots of wildlife too that stir up the horses. Deer they particularly dislike. The fox do not bother them at all, but turkeys are disliked and we have an abundance of squirrels that create havoc. They really don't like the squirrels at all. I think it is because they are overhead in the trees and also on the ground and the horses just don't know where to look next for them. I have had them drop out of trees in front of me when driving. PLOP!
And they rustle around in the leaves making spooky noises, too. My pasture abutts woods, so there is always something lurking. I had a doe charge me from out of the brush many years ago when I was riding. She was protecting her fawn. Scared me half to death.


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 12, 2018)

Give him time to learn that he can trust you  I have a reactive horse (Moony) that was scared about cows, traffic, trucks, garden stuff, things that are standing in fields and so on when he arrived. The first 6 months, I took him out to walks and showed him the world as much as possible. He tried to run away and panic. I did not work on his driving education until he was less scared. Today, 18 months after I got him, he's sometimes starring at scary things, but it's ok because he will not try to run away. I can drive him safely. 
I think Nugget is a good boy, but he needs you to show him the world and learn how to trust you. This is something that needs more time, 2 months are NOTHING 
(I believe in you! Good things will take more time I think  )


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 13, 2018)

I just read this article and I believe that is what is happening with Nugget. It explains why a little cowboy kid can ride Docile Lamb/Nugget into the sale ring, and two months later I have Mr Jekyll/Nugget in my pasture. 
http://method.greyhorsellc.wordpres...gjda9KGT0j4O4myOmxkynKRBwqsc8mzuRUNbKe0w-cPoE


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 13, 2018)

Interesting article. I have seen horses with their personalities obliterated by training methods. It is sad. 
Horse training should be a dance between willing partners. Not domination.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 13, 2018)

Perfectly said Cayuse  Good article Marsha , thanks for sharing !

I have a TB that took nearly a year to trust me . He was obliviously hit as a youngster and was very head shy. He is fine now , but is still very cautious of new people , especially when they pat him.

I agree with Northwolf , trust takes time and something that cant be hurried along.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 13, 2018)

Ryan, It is interesting that you mentioned your TB took a year to regain his trust. My mom has always said it takes a solid year to get to know them, and for them to know us. She has been proven right many times over the years 
I am glad your horse came around, they usually seem to if given a chance.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 13, 2018)

I really believe that too, thats why I wanted to mention it on here for Marsha. I also believe a horse, whether it be a mini or full size horse, will definitely test the owner to some extent. 

I really like what Marsha has written a few posts above re walking on a calm collected walk. When "I" feel he has become comfortable with that, I will go to the trot.

Nugget has big shoes to fill , but has the right owner to show him how its done


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 15, 2018)

Very nice walk on the lunge today. He was very calm. A few more times and I will ask him to trot. He walked on the 12" board easily. Stepping on the pedestal wasn't so good; he tried to get ahead of himself, as he thinks he knows what to do. I am reinforcing "wait". He approached the white plastic bag I was holding and let me rub it on his face.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 15, 2018)

That is awesome about the bag! What a good boy to let you rub his face with it. I don't know why bags are universally disliked by horses so much. Probably the noise? Maybe it sounds like snakes hissing when the plastic crinkles?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 1, 2018)

My sister brought her grand daughter out today to play with Nugget. He had been ridden before, but we didn't know how he would do since it's been a while. She picked up his feet by herself and brushed his tail. We kept him on a lead rope at first, but then let her ride him by herself in the corral. Then we went out into the pasture and she rode him around some cones and obstacles. When we went farther away we put the lead back on--good thing as he spooked at some ornamental grass and she fell off. I think he would have bolted without the leadrope. My sister wanted me to put the bridle on him but I wouldn't--if I am going to teach him to work in harness I don't want a child pulling around on his mouth.
After she rode him, she played with him, putting the orange cones on his head like a hat. He is very friendly and nosy.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 3, 2018)

Just read the article on Learned Helplessness, very interesting. The part about the arthritic horse really resonated with me. One of the Fjords we got was bought by a friend. He worked that horse hard on his farm (amish so every day in the field) for 6 months before we brought him home. He did say that a couple of times when he went to catch him to hitch him the horse would pull out of his grip and take off. He used a flying W to bring him down and "fix" that bolting behavior. This is where, I think, the LH comes in. Anyway... a couple of months after coming into our care the Fjord started limping. It didn't get better. Took him to the vet. He has bone spurs and arthritis in both front pasterns. One is MUCH worse than the other. How could he have been sound for 6 months working on the farm and now he lames up with light duty pulling? Could it be he blocked out his pain since he had learned that there was no way to get away from it? Was he trying to avoid working because of the pain when he was bolting? Was the use of the flying W reinforcing the Learned Helplessness? Something to think about. Especially since I came to the conclusion last fall that his "attitude" was due to being in constant pain. Thank you for sharing the article.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2018)

There was a followup article on TheHorse.com about LH vs Habituation. Several points come together in my mind for Nugget. The plastic bag thing done too aggressively at first probably exacerbated the fear, as I tied it to the end of whip to use for desensitizing--as it was suggested to me by trainers. Other horses got used to it in a couple of sessions, but Nugget escalated. The lunging that was too athletic and exacting at first was bad for him. We never stop learning. I think coming out of LH makes different challenges than getting a horse that has never been worked with. Buckly had never been worked with so his reactions to training were totally different. There was no LH about him!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 4, 2018)

I just thought of something about the plastic bag. I wonder if Nugget had ever been shown at all. Sometimes to jazz them up they use a bag on the end of a whip. Maybe
he has experienced that before and got rewarded for the feisty behavior it produced? So he escalated because he thought he was supposed to? Probably not the case, but I thought I'd throw it out there.
They are all different, that's for sure! You are so right about there always being something to learn. Peanut teaches me something new frequently, lol. He can be quite humbling at times!
Do you have a link to that article? I would love to read it, the first one was great.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2018)

See if this works: 
https://thehorse.com/110232/habituation-vs-learned-helplessness-in-horses/


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 4, 2018)

It worked. Interesting article!
Thank you


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2019)

When I got Nugget at the sale in October, my sister picked up a little mare in rather poor condition. Since Nugget is not working out for me, we traded horses. Nugget prefers being ridden and her grand daughter is having a good time with him. So now I have Midnight to see if she will work in harness. She is very refined, but a nice height s
o I think she will be fine in the cart. I will be starting from scratch with her, as she barely knows how to lead. But she seems very sweet and agreeable so we are hopeful. But--we noticed her tummy is very round. uh oh. I have an appt on Wednesday to have her ultrasounded. Meanwhile, Dapper Dan is showing her all his favorite places to hang out and they seem very compatible.
The photo is of Midnight, my great niece, and "the plastic bag test".


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 11, 2019)

Black minis are the best!
(Don't tell Dapper Dan and Cappy I said that though)
How big is she? Any idea of her age?
If she is in foal, maybe you will end up with TWO new driving horses, maybe they will be a matched pair 
It sounds as if Nugget and your niece are made for each other. Some things have a way of working out!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2019)

When her teeth were done last fall the vet said 4. She is about the size of DD--he is 32". But he looks like an elephant next to her as she is very refined. Her head is so tiny, I am hoping I have equipment to fit her. May need to buy a smaller bit.
I am hoping she is not pregnant. Too many unknowns in her past. It worked out with Candace for MajorClem, but I probably wouldn't be as lucky.
I have had good experiences with black ones, too!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 11, 2019)

I would love to see more pictures of her when you have time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 16, 2019)

Ponied Midnight with Dapper Dan today. She did great. When we got back I tried the bridle on her. I may need to punch another hole when she gets clipped. But it fits pretty well. She mouthed it a little but wasn't too concerned. If the weather settles down, I hope to begin ground driving. We'll see how she does...


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 16, 2019)

She looks nicely settled in to her new home. She has the sweetest face.
Her belly does looks slightly maternal, but maybe it is from good groceries. Cappy has a round middle and I know for certain he is not in foal .
Did you go by any cows on your journey today? If so, did she pass the "cow test"? 
Is she turned out with DD now?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2019)

I worked with my sister for several hours today. She has Nugget now. We made a pvc travois like mine. We cross tied him to work with the pvc shafts,then she ground drove him while I held the halter lead to control the bolt. He was doing better by the end of the lesson. He is a very interesting horse; he is really in his own world. I think he would do really well as a pony ride horse; he doesn't seem to want to connect with people at all. He does not care if he pleases you at all. Once he is convinced that you are not going to give up till he does what you want, then he totally submits and just plods along (we were working in a round pen). Really an interesting personality. Not one I like, though. I don't miss him at all. She is still playing with him; she is watching Clint Anderson and I think she enjoys trying the different techniques on Nugget.


----------

